# Doing away with SARCs?



## anonymous (Jul 27, 2011)

A lot of talk going around that less seats are available now for people trying to get into the SARC pipeline, beause they are doing away with them and only accepting IDC's? (Something  along those lines) Can anyone confirm or disprove this?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 27, 2011)

Would those IDC's still be SOC-Medics? I have worked with tier 1 IDC, but he was not a SOCM type. I was by far the SME when it came to TCCC. I only say this because normal IDC's do not get good trauma training which is what SARC's are. Now when a SARC gets to E6 or E7 he will go through the SFMS course which makes him an IDC equivalent. This would be a weird proposal.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 27, 2011)

yes I believe what people were saying was that they are changing the pipline really...It's making it hard to apply to get in...they are saying no, limited seats and most of the seats are being give to people coming out of A-school. My package has been ready to go for awhile, but its hard to find anyone whos knows about that kind of stuff and willing to help


----------



## Jinro (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not a SARC, however I have contacted the ETL for the Recon/MARSOC Corpsman community with a similar question. His response was that a current study on whether or not changes to the pipeline would be needed will conclude in FY12. Have you tried contacting him directly? If you're currently AD, sign into NKO and search for "Recon", it should be the first link.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 28, 2011)

I get it, if you are already in you need to be an IDC


----------



## Teufel (Jul 28, 2011)

From what I understand all SARCs will have to through the entire 18D portion of the Q course instead of just SOCM, which in the Navy makes them an IDC.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 28, 2011)

Prime said:


> I am not a SARC, however I have contacted the ETL for the Recon/MARSOC Corpsman community with a similar question. His response was that a current study on whether or not changes to the pipeline would be needed will conclude in FY12. Have you tried contacting him directly? If you're currently AD, sign into NKO and search for "Recon", it should be the first link.



thanks, ill give it a try. Nothing to lose i guess


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 28, 2011)

Teufel said:


> From what I understand all SARCs will have to through the entire 18D portion of the Q course instead of just SOCM, which in the Navy makes them an IDC.



They eventually go through SFMS now. Just not till they are chiefs, are they going to make it so they go straight through?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> They eventually go through SFMS now. Just not till they are chiefs, are they going to make it so they go straight through?



Oh, hell.... the failure rate is going to skyrocket and resources are already stretched to the limits....  fresh rates from ASchool mixed in with Chiefs and SF guys - well the 18x guys are in the same situation.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> They eventually go through SFMS now. Just not till they are chiefs, are they going to make it so they go straight through?



From what I heard they go straight through now regardless of rank


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 28, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Oh, hell.... the failure rate is going to skyrocket and resources are already stretched to the limits....  fresh rates from ASchool mixed in with Chiefs and SF guys - well the 18x guys are in the same situation.



From what I heard, now 18D students do the first half then go on to SUT and such, then come back for the second half later.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> From what I heard, now 18D students do the first half then go on to SUT and such, then come back for the second half later.



Oh, that's wrong....  it should be a continuous 14 months of mental overabundance, emotional torture and way too much studying like it was for um, err, yeah, the first hard reclass!


----------

